# Solunar Tables - Do you believe?



## One Way (Feb 11, 2008)

I am interested in finding out how many people use solunar tables for a guide as to when to fish and what results you have experienced, does it work?


----------



## hhguide (Oct 21, 2007)

I often times just take a look at the tables but i dont read to much into them! If its during a tournament I usually use it for confidence! They may affect the fish alittle but I feel that a switch in wind or temperature is much more important!


----------

